# What is your common gear ratio on flat road?



## nolight (Oct 12, 2012)

On 53/39T rear with 11-25T rear,

my most common ratio is either:
53/15 = 3.53 (6th)
53/14 = 3.79 (7th)

Although my cadence is not very fast.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Terminology suggestion: Rather than express those as ratios, or gear-sequence numbers, it is more common, and more understandable to road cyclists, to use something called "gear inches," which is the diameter of an equivalent direct-drive wheel. Divide ring teeth by cog teeth, and multiply times wheel diameter in inches (about 26.3 inches for the common 700/23C wheel size). 

So your 53x15 is about 93 inches, 53x16 about 87 inches.

Unless you're a very strong rider who goes quite fast, those are big gears, and you are correct that your cadence is slow. For example, if you are going 18 mph with the 53x16, you're turning about 70 rpm. You might try using some lower gears and see if you can get used to spinning a little faster. It works better for most riders. In a 53x21 gear at 18 mph, you'd be at 90 rpm.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I have no idea.

Do people really look back to see what gear they are using and keep track of it?


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Of course on this forum the expected answer will always be: 53 x 11!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

nolight said:


> What is your common gear ratio on flat road?


The one that feels right for *me* at the time.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm comfortable riding my fixie, with 42x16, all day long on flat roads.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I like 80-85 gear inches on a flat road. My single speed bike has 48:16 (about 79 gear inches).


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

On a 50/36 with 11—23, I usually ride at 50/17 or 50/18. No idea how fast I'm going since I don't have a computer yet.


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> Rather than express those as ratios, or gear-sequence numbers, it is more common, and more understandable to road cyclists, to use something called "gear inches,"


Really? 

I knew that roadies are an insecure bunch, but I didn't realize that people felt the need to compare gear inches.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Herkwo said:


> Of course on this forum the expected answer will always be: 53 x 11!


No, i have a semi-compact with 12-27, so unless I am ascending a grade steeper then 7% I am always in 52 x 12....


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

easy since i ride fixed or single speed:
44 / 16 = 2.75


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Lots of variables but assuming little to no wind in your face I tend to settle into 50/16, 50/17 around 78-83 gear inches.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I haven’t really paid attention to that but now that I’m thinking about it, I guess I am probably in the mid 70’s, maybe the low 70’s actually – yeah, I’m gonna go with low 70’s. That’s a solo cruising speed (comfortable but not beach cruiser effort) on flat ground with little wind. Probably seems slow to all you Interweb strongmen but also know that I like to spin so as not to put too much stress on my delicate and oh so supple walking appendages. 

And anyone who thinks it too slow, I got a finger to show you.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

I run 71 gear inches on the fixie and when on flats with the geared bike I'll settle into 77 gear inches. On the geared bike I can always downshift if the wind picks up. On the fixie I run a little less gear for the reserve it offers for strong head winds.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

When riding tempo i spend most of my time in 53/17 on flats

at a comfortable cadence 90ish i'm doing around 22mph


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

Commuting: 64 gear inches (singlespeed)
Working out: 74 gear inches (53/19)


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Flat road = 119.55 gear inches AKA front ring 50 rear cog 11


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Dead calm maybe 50/17. But it's almost never absolutely flat or dead calm here.


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

I always start in the 53/21 (67") and then shift to 53/19 (74"). I like a lite, fast cadence.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

There is no flat road where I ride.


----------



## ucfquattroguy (Nov 10, 2012)

Between 70"-80" depending on winds, etc. usually 52x19 or 52x17 if I'm feeling frisky.


----------



## GregTR (Feb 28, 2013)

Depends on the ride. I seem to average around 65.2 inches which is the equivalent of a 46/19 which is incidentally the most used gear on my bike. When I started riding I averaged 75 inches but my cadence has increased drastically.


----------



## Duncan.E (Jan 2, 2012)

Probably 50/19 or 17 if I'm just riding along without any wind. Wind is usually in pretty ample supply though.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

No idea, but I know it is not flat enough that I ride around in a 53 anything very much.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

When I was riding only a singlespeed road bike, I found a 53x16 was best for flat rides.


----------

